# How to unecrypt shows



## vonbismarck (Dec 19, 2005)

Hello all. I am hoping someone might be able to help me.

I now have two (thanks to some help from people on this forum) Directivos hooked up and both of them have been zippered. I can access them with FTP and extract .ty files (tytools only seems to work with one of the systems) but all the files are still encrypted so I can't convert them to mpeg. Does anyone know of how to do this and/or point to where it shows directions on how to achieve this? Preferably I would like to decrypt both saved shows and new ones but, if that is not an option, I would like to at least be able to record shows that won't be encrypted.

Thank you for any help you all might be able to provide.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Try a google search on the topic. Chances are you'll find a few links to the "other" Tivo forum that discusses such things. Hint: it's a database of deals.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst (Nov 7, 2005)

As I recall, if you zippered your two DTiVos properly none of your new recordings should be encrypted. As for the old recordings that was covered in the previous post.


----------



## vonbismarck (Dec 19, 2005)

Luv2DrvFst said:


> As I recall, if you zippered your two DTiVos properly none of your new recordings should be encrypted. As for the old recordings that was covered in the previous post.


I thought if I zippered a drive it would disable encryption but, for me, that doesn't seem to be the case. In fairness though, I could have done something wrong. As far as I know I followed the directions to the letter though and don't remember being given an option for disabling or not.

I guess I will just go check out that other site. Worst comes to worst I will just have to decrypt the shows before I go to pull them as long as I can find a way to do that.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

If you zippered the drive with recordings made previously they won't be decrypted. The Zipper program applies a patch to the tivoapp file that disables encryption and enables other features at the same time. If subsequent recordings are not being decrypted then it's possible that the tivoapp file was not patched properly during the Zipper installation. You may want to uninstall the Zipper and reinstall it.


----------



## vonbismarck (Dec 19, 2005)

It seems I must of messed of the zipper when I applied it. I did my own patching of the tivoapps file and now new recordings are not encrypted. I will have to do the research as mentioned above about how to do that with previously recorded shows. I got time though so I will do that slowly.

Thank you.


----------

